# Lieserpfad



## Normansbike (7. März 2012)

Hey, suche einen guten Einstig für den Lieserpfad. Adresse für Navi und Wegbeschreibung um schnellsmöglich in die Singel/Trails einsteigen zu können, da ich so tolle Videos auf Youtube gesehen hab. Schmale Wege und Brücken u.s.w.,  mfg Weisleder


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2012)

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/lieserpfad/

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...er-wittlich-nach-lieser/-8653019421512450639/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185034

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ahizeulmbyszuocv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (7. März 2012)

Daaaannnnkkkkkkeee, echt gute Infos.


----------



## wanderfreak (9. März 2012)

Moin,

habe hier einen recht *ausführlichen Bericht über den Lieserpfad* in der Eifel gefunden. Sind auch einige Bilder bei, die die einzelnen Einstiegspunkte zur jeweiligen Etappe des Lieserpfads zeigen. Ist zwar ein Tourenbericht vom Wandern auf dem Lieserpfad, aber vielleicht kannst du dir da ja Infos rausziehen.

Viel Spaß und Gruß, Marco


----------



## jmr-biking (9. März 2012)

Ich bin oft auf dem Lieserpfad mit dem Bike unterwegs. In meiner Galerie findest du Fotos von ihm. Klick

Und hier noch den GPS-Track dazu (Tour 03): Klick


----------

